# Goodbye to my Teddy



## Teddysmom (May 27, 2013)

Yesterday, my sweet 5 year old Teddy crossed the Rainbow Bridge after becoming ill. Even though I had him for only a year, he was my baby, and he will be greatly missed.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss :'(


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear about your Teddy. He was a handsome boy. He knew that you loved him.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, I am so so sorry!!  Teddy was a beautiful boy!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet little boy. Too young to say goodbye


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh no. Such a short time he was with you. Your adoption story was beautiful. I'm sorry he was taken from you so suddenly. He knew he was loved the whole time, especially at the end.

RIP Teddy.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss and Teddy's passing to the bridge. He will be looking down on you and helping you to heal.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

So, so sorry you lost your sweet boy - he is at the bridge now with no more suffering. Sending hugs and good thoughts to you at this difficult time atback


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh no, I am so sorry for the loss of your adorable Teddy. It is especially unfair when they're taken from us so young.  

Even if he was only with you for a year, there's no doubt that was the best year of his life, and he knew nothing but happiness and love when he passed over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## alayaya (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was such a beautiful kitty


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss. Teddy was a handsome boy. I am though so glad he got to spend his last year with you as his guardian angel and got to experience a loving home. RIP Teddy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwww...Sweet Teddy, you were loved dearly by your Mama here, while you only got to stay a short while...your last year was filled with love and caring...
And now, you will have your own Special Sunbeam to nap in, at the Bridge...
You will have lots of playmates and cuddlemates there!
If you can, let your mama here know, that everything is OK, and you Thank her for letting you go with Dignity and Love...
Sharon


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That is so sad - you have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I am so sorry that you handsome Teddy has crossed the Bridge. May you always carry warm wonderful memories that will help you smile thru the tears. Thanks for loving him so much.


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

im sorry for your loss i have cat that looks like teddy his name is oliver.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry! Such a beautiful boy and so very young.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry about Teddy.  Much too short a life, but one in which he knew love and happiness. Sendings hugs!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

How sad and yet you saved him and cared for him. Life is so tentative. RIP Teddy.


----------

